# The Good, The Bad and The Ugly



## tmb

What does the main theme of 'The Good, The Bad and The Ugly' makes you feel? ( the one that appears on the credits and later on during the film several times) I'm wondering about the meaning of that song in the context of the film.


----------



## Edward Elgar

tmb said:


> What does the main theme of 'The Good, The Bad and The Ugly' makes you feel? ( the one that appears on the credits and later on during the film several times) I'm wondering about the meaning of that song in the context of the film.


It's not a song. It's a piece of music.

It's too associated with the film to have a totally subjective meaning.

It sets you up for the rest of the film - big, bold and aggressive.


----------



## Weston

I don't think one should read too much into it. The guitar has a vaguely Spanish flavor, suggesting Mexico perhaps. The flute / bird call vaguely suggests the call of a Whip-poor-will, an often heard, lonesome and fitting sound associated with the American Southwest. The chanting vaguely suggests Native Americans. So I think the title is setting the mood and location of the film - and does it very well.

Morricone is such a master chameleon composer of quirky film music, often reinventing himself with each project. How different this score sounds from, _The Bird With the Crystal Plummage_, or _Sacco e Vanzetti_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Scorpions, buzzing flies and sweaty, tequila-drenched Mexicans shouting 'VAMONOS!' Great music in all three 'Dollar' films, though.


----------



## kmisho

Weston said:


> Morricone is such a master chameleon composer of quirky film music, often reinventing himself with each project. How different this score sounds from, _The Bird With the Crystal Plummage_, or _Sacco e Vanzetti_


or John Carpenter's _The Thing_. No wonder he's a movie composer.


----------



## Weston

Weston said:


> The guitar has a vaguely Spanish flavor, suggesting Mexico perhaps.


On re-listening, I meant the strummed acoustic guitar in the distant background. I forgot about the electric guitar! It's the distant acoustic that sounds vaguely Spanish, but it's used more as a rhythm instrument if I'm hearing one at all.


----------

